# more posts.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

apparently.. you can't reply to private messages until you post 10 messages.. So best not send me private messages...
Attached is a CNC / router carving project that is in the works.

A 36 x 80 ' door carved in a Shark HD CNC machine and designed in Aspire. Fun deal but I found out I am more of an Artist that an craftsman... so have work on jointing boards better.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Correct on the ten posts. Your almost there
Nice door carving


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Scott. It's easy to get to ten posts. Welcome other new members or comment on someone else's project. We also have regular inquiries from people considering getting into CNC routing that you might be able to help.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like your carving.

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice carving, Scott.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice carving Scott congratulations.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

To get a good match on your joints you can use what is called mirror cutting.
Basically any straight edge (doesn't need to be perfect) a router with a guide bush ans a space between the boards that is 1/16" narrower than the bit. Gives a perfect match.

If needed I can post some pictures of my set up.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

subtleaccents said:


> To get a good match on your joints you can use what is called mirror cutting.
> Basically any straight edge (doesn't need to be perfect) a router with a guide bush ans a space between the boards that is 1/16" narrower than the bit. Gives a perfect match.
> 
> If needed I can post some pictures of my set up.


Please do JT, I would like to see that.

Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks for the direction on matching up two edges.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Herb Stoops said:


> Please do JT, I would like to see that.
> 
> Herb


Give me a day or so and I will get this for you.


----------

